# Red dress manor



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2014)

Visited here one tea time.had a nice few hours stroll around here,the two Bulls were busy in the field grazing and looking after there young..this place is a lot more trashed than I expected it to be.i particularly liked the cellar with its flag stone paving and old barrels,presumably cider barrels maybe..and it was sad to see the red dress had gone,I looked everywhere for it.either someone has stolen it,or it's been hid,or the land owner has taken it away to stop the lure of the main thing that attracts people there


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sad to hear of the dress going missing, it does seem that quite a few things have gone amiss. But very nicely done yet again.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2014)

The sewing house was the same..so much went out of there.its a shame really


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah. That's a shame the dress has gone missing. I remember seeing a recent report and it was pink dress manor, but now it's gone completely  nice photos tho man


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 1, 2014)

Beautiful mate! love this set of shots! that temptation we talked about kicked in lol


----------



## skankypants (Oct 2, 2014)

Gutted to see it like this now....some nice bits still there though,nice report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2014)

Great collection of images.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 2, 2014)

Great pics as ever mate. Pity about the dress. Even the pink one missing?
That bed looks even more manky than Tracy Emin's!


----------



## brickworx (Oct 2, 2014)

Hmmmm its a shame when things go missing.....I feel weird mooching round someones' forgotten past let alone taking bits away with me....take only pictures and all that eh?

Nice pics though - looks a good place that.


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 2, 2014)

That's a great take on an old classic, cheers..


----------



## Dugie (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice photos but such a shame to see it slowly being wrecked. And if someone has taken the dress well shame on them... Shame on anyone taking anything from these locations! Pisses me right off it does.

Thanks again for sharing your photos.

Dugie


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2014)

These photos really tell a story.. fab !


----------

